# Experience Letter Advise



## skilledmigrant (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have requested the HR department for a job certificate and was advised to pen it down myself  ,note that HR is a part time job in our company so we do most of the things ourself and get them signed/stamped. I want to be accessed for software engineer or may be systems analyst (havn't decided still confused) and came up with this letter, please advise


Any comments/suggestions are welcome


TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN​



This is to certify that Mr.[XXXXX XXXXX XXXX] is currently employed by [Company Name] and has been so employed since 1st Nov, 2005. He is employed on full time basis as Senior Software Engineer in the Research & Development and his gross salary is SGD $XXXX. His primary job responsibilities are

•	Organizing, coordinating and directing the project
•	Developing the project plan, documenting and gathering project requirements
•	Managing the project stakeholders, team, risk and schedule.
•	Mentor software engineers in development and design guidance and SDLC practices
•	Participate in the entire Software Development Life Cycle, from analyzing business requirements to designing and developing software components to fulfill business needs
•	Develop and maintaining VAS (Value Added Services), for Telecom Industry, on C/C++ in a Linux environment. 


Should you require any further information, please contact me at [hr at companyname dot com]


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

skilledmigrant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have requested the HR department for a job certificate and was advised to pen it down myself  ,note that HR is a part time job in our company so we do most of the things ourself and get them signed/stamped. I want to be accessed for software engineer or may be systems analyst (havn't decided still confused) and came up with this letter, please advise
> 
> ...


This should include one para about the company itself 

Duties mentioned are very generic and more emphasis should be placed on languages and tools details.


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

ssrini said:


> This should include one para about the company itself
> 
> Duties mentioned are very generic and more emphasis should be placed on languages and tools details.


It should be dated with current date as well


----------



## nadare (Dec 3, 2010)

Also do not forget to add the full-time working hours i.e. "He attends to work 40 hours a week."


----------



## skilledmigrant (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, did same and filed my application


----------

